# hearing aids?



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

has anyone tried using hearing aids at their haunt? i was thinking about trying that this year. we have an out door haunt that is 4-5 yards and an alley. it would be nice to be able to hear whats going on in other 'areas', as well as the approach of 'victims' lol. i end up in a 4x6 ft box and the hearing inside is muffled and i'd like to hear more!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Baby monitors would work for this, although more than one might be hard to keep track of. Used ones are cheap too, since no one keeps them after their kid grows up (except for me, because I'm a packrat!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's an interesting idea. I think there's a hearing aid kind of thing that is used by hunters too. 

I've seen a few sound amplifier "as seen on tv" products. I can't comment on their quality though.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

find an old vhs camera and set it up in a tree and a tv in your box.


----------

